# Événement Facebook non synchronisés dans le calendrier sur iOS 11



## erjy97 (1 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour mes événements Facebook ne sont plus synchronisés avec l’application calendrier dans iOS 11 avez vous le même problème ? L’avez vous résolu ? Merci d’avance


----------



## MilesTEG (2 Octobre 2017)

Salut,
Je viens de constater la même chose et je cherchais sur le net comment faire quand j’ai vu ce post.
Je suppose qu’il s’agit d’un bug de l’application FB...


----------



## Larme (2 Octobre 2017)

Cela ne m'étonnerait pas que cela soit lié au fait que Facebook ne soit pas autant intégré qu'avant sur iOS.
Je m'explique, auparavant, on pouvait s'identifier sur Facebook au niveau de l'OS et toutes les applications pouvaient dès lors s'y référer.
Maintenant, ce n'est plus le cas, et si on retourne dans Facebook depuis _Réglages.app_, on ne voit pas l'accès à Calendrier de demandé.
On est passé de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





à un truc qui ne demande ni l'accès à Contacts ni à Calendriers. D'ailleurs vous n'avez pas eu la pop-up en ouvrant Contacts demandant si vous vouliez garder certaines données ?
Dans Calendrier.app en regardant mes calendriers je vois toujours un Facebook, mais je me demande si ce n'est pas de l'héritage de l'ancien.


----------



## erjy97 (3 Octobre 2017)

Bon donc affaire à suivre en attendant une maj de l’appli Facebook pourtant on a en tout les 2 jours bizarre que ça ne soit toujours pas réglé [emoji848]


----------



## rom1pen (13 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème aussi. Est-il réglé chez vous ? je n'arrive pas à synchroniser mes événements Facebook sur le calendrier iOS... c'est un tout petit peu "relou"


----------



## Zixou (9 Janvier 2018)

Ola, j'ai trouvé un moyen de remettre le calendrier facebook sous IOS 11 sans devoir chaque fois syncroniser votre iPhone/Ipad etc. 
1. Ouvrez *Safari* sur votre appareil Apple.
2. Ouvrez un *nouvel onglet.*
3. Ouvrez *Facebook* et *connectez-vous.*
4. Tout en laissant cet onglet Facebook ouvert, ouvrez en un deuxième et entrez *www.facebook.com/events*
5. La page de vos évenements Facebook va s'ouvrir. 
6. Appuyez longtemps sur le symbole pour actualiser la page (La flèche qui fait un cercle sur elle meme en haut à droite...) 
7. Un message en bas de votre écran va apparaitre en vous demandant si vous voulez passer sous la *version "Ordinateur"*, acceptez.
8. La page va alors se recharger et vous devrez cliquer sur le hyperlink sur la droite vers le bas (l'endroit ou y a les pubs normalement, le petit cadre juste au dessus du cadre ou vous pouvez choisir la langue) *"Évenements à venir"*, c'est ecrit en assez petit mais vous pouvez zoomer si necessaire. 
9. En cliquant la dessus, un message s'affichera automatiquement en proposant que Facebook accède a votre calendrier etc. (Dites oui évidement et le tour est joué).
10. Bonne journée/soirée 

PS: Je n'ai pas encore pu vérifier s'il s'actualisait comme il le fallait mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il ne le ferait pas.


----------



## alexavier13 (6 Février 2018)

Enorme Merci Zixou ! dommage qu'Apple a enlevé ça mais ta solution marche !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2018)

alexavier13 a dit:


> Enorme Merci Zixou ! dommage qu'Apple a enlevé ça mais ta solution marche !



Je confirme. Ça fonctionne.


----------



## hubt (14 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

j'aimerais pouvoir synchroniser mon calendrier FB avec mon iphone.
J'ai suivi l'explication si dessus, mais dans la dernière étape, je tombe sur cette erreur :








Que faire ?


----------



## Juliiiie (30 Novembre 2018)

Je n'arrive pas à faire/trouver cette étape.... 
8. La page va alors se recharger et vous devrez cliquer sur le hyperlink sur la droite vers le bas (l'endroit ou y a les pubs normalement, le petit cadre juste au dessus du cadre ou vous pouvez choisir la langue) *"Évenements à venir"*, c'est ecrit en assez petit mais vous pouvez zoomer si necessaire.


----------



## Juliiiie (30 Novembre 2018)

Je n'arrive pas à faire/trouver cette étape.... 
8. La page va alors se recharger et vous devrez cliquer sur le hyperlink sur la droite vers le bas (l'endroit ou y a les pubs normalement, le petit cadre juste au dessus du cadre ou vous pouvez choisir la langue) *"Évenements à venir"*, c'est ecrit en assez petit mais vous pouvez zoomer si necessaire.


----------

